# Ewans Chilli



## ewanm77 (Aug 11, 2014)

[h3]Ingredients[/h3]

  


Add to eCookBookLearn more

6 ounces hot turkey Italian sausage ( I use chorizo or sometimes smoked sausage)
2 cups chopped onion
1 cup chopped green bell pepper
8 garlic cloves, minced
1 pound ground sirloin
1 pound cubed sirloin (stewing steak)
2   jalapeño pepper, chopped
2 tablespoons chili powder
2 tablespoons brown sugar
1 tablespoon ground cumin
3 tablespoons tomato paste
Big glug of Worchester sauce
1 teaspoon dried oregano
1/2 teaspoon freshly ground black pepper
1/4 teaspoon salt
2 bay leaves
1 1/4 cups Merlot or other fruity red wine ( I go to about the top of the label)
2   cans chopped tomatoes, undrained
2   cans  kidney beans, drained
1 box of passata
1 or 2 whole chillies
1/2 cup (2 ounces) shredded reduced-fat sharp cheddar cheese
[h3]Preparation[/h3]
Heat a large Dutch oven over medium-high heat. Remove casings from sausage. Add sausage, onion, and the next 4 ingredients (onion through jalapeño) to pan; cook 8 minutes or until sausage and beef are browned, stirring to crumble.
Add chili powder and the next 7 ingredients (chili powder through bay leaves), and cook for 1 minute, stirring constantly. Stir in wine, tomatoes, and kidney beans ; bring to a boil. Add whole chillis  Cover, reduce heat, and simmer 1 hour, stirring occasionally.( I transfer it to the the slow cooker after that for a few hours but you don't have to) 
Uncover and cook for 30 minutes, stirring occasionally. Discard the bay leaves. Sprinkle each serving with cheddar cheese
  this makes about 4 take away foil trays full and freezes well


----------



## ewanm77 (Aug 11, 2014)

Bbq sauce

1 1/2 cups ketchup

1/2 cup cider vinegar

1/2 cup white sugar

1/2 cup water

2 tbsp. worstershire sauce

1 tbsp. chilli powder

1 tsp cumin

1/2 tsp cayenne

whisk everything together in a pot, bring to a low simmer,turn off heat and let cool to room temp, bottle it and put in in the fridge


----------



## kc5tpy (Aug 11, 2014)

Hello Ewan.  I didn't see your Missus had over the extension cord, you could have kept that.  Glad you made it home safe.

Thanks for posting the recipe.  I am sure all who tried it will be making that very soon.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------

